# Tarnished Chrome



## Geowebbie (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi guys,

I bought my car with this problem on both front driver and passenger doors (top of doors). The chrome looks like it had something sprayed onto it and not cleaned off (see attached picture). I have tried chrome cleaner but it never helped to get it off. Does anybody have any idea what this was caused by and even more important how to get it off? I'm only short of buying 2 new chrome strips for it.. any help or advice welcome!!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Geowebbie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought my car with this problem on both front driver and passenger doors (top of doors). The chrome looks like it had something sprayed onto it and not cleaned off (see attached picture). I have tried chrome cleaner but it never helped to get it off. Does anybody have any idea what this was caused by and even more important how to get it off? I'm only short of buying 2 new chrome strips for it.. any help or advice welcome!!


No pic attached

Have you tried a metal polish?

Take a look at some threads already, cleaning/polishing chrome has been covered many times on hear

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406886

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405977

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=372473

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=326792


----------



## Geowebbie (Apr 4, 2019)

Rian said:


> No pic attached
> 
> Have you tried a metal polish?
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for reply. Ive tried uploading pic but it keeps saying file is too big 🤔.
I have tried metal polish but to no avail. I'll have a look at the threads you've directed me towards and see do they help me. Thanks again.


----------



## Geowebbie (Apr 4, 2019)

Geowebbie said:


> Hi and thanks for reply. Ive tried uploading pic but it keeps saying file is too big 🤔.
> I have tried metal polish but to no avail. I'll have a look at the threads you've directed me towards and see do they help me. Thanks again.


I have used Peek chrome polish on it and it never done a bit of good. Could you tell me how I can upload the pic so people can see clearly what I'm talking about.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you have Tapatalk, that’s the easiest way (from a phone or pad)

I think people here use Imgur


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

I used this Britemax a few years back on some very tarnished BMW chrome and it was amazing stuff. brought it up like new.

Link: https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-metal-polish-twins-kit-118ml-small-c2x18888255

use it with wire wool and mask of the paint around the chrome and you will be laughing. Easy to apply and remove.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

jcooper5083 said:


> I used this Britemax a few years back on some very tarnished BMW chrome and it was amazing stuff. brought it up like new.
> 
> Link: https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-metal-polish-twins-kit-118ml-small-c2x18888255
> 
> ...


Just to add you want to use 0000 grade wire wool not just anything you can find!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

depends if its chrome or not really, most mass produced cars unless old is sprayed plastic


----------

